# Preggers or no with bleach test



## tyeate02 (Mar 4, 2014)

Ok, so I was given this little gal by a co-worker...he could only tell me that she was with a buck until mid November, but was not sure if she is pregnant. I have been watching (and anxiously waiting) for something, but so far nothing other than she is big as a house right now! She did have a clear mucousy discharge 2 days ago and has been very lovey the last few days. I finally got a urine sample for the bleach test and these are the results...it foamed for a bit and then fizzled out. It also looks to me like she has dropped in the last few days...what are everyone's thoughts?!?! Preggers or no!?!?!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Wow she is huge!!!! Sounds to me like he is showing signs of labor. Keep a good eye on her. Both of my does showe signs of labor for 2 weeks before giving birth. Although some take a more time and some can take only a few hours 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Umm...I'm willing to bet...yes.


----------



## tyeate02 (Mar 4, 2014)

Thank you! She is huge! Last time I guess she had quads...the guy I got her from said this will be her 3rd kidding if she is pregnant...the waiting is killing me!

Sent from my EVO using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Join the club! :lol: I have one that kidded today and one more to go


----------



## tyeate02 (Mar 4, 2014)

Congrats! I can't wait...lol

Sent from my EVO using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

tyeate02 said:


> Thank you! She is huge! Last time I guess she had quads...the guy I got her from said this will be her 3rd kidding if she is pregnant...the waiting is killing me!
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Goat Forum mobile app


Please post pics once they are born 

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## tyeate02 (Mar 4, 2014)

Oh, I will!

Sent from my EVO using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Great good luck with her 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh my gosh, I bet she'll give you at least six lol! How does the poor thing get through door ways, and lay down??!

Good luck and happy kidding!


----------



## tyeate02 (Mar 4, 2014)

Somehow she waddles where she needs to go...lol...makes me laugh when her tounge hangs out as she waddles around the pen. She has not lost her appetite though, is that normal?

Sent from my EVO using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you...she should kid soon...how's her udder?


----------



## tyeate02 (Mar 4, 2014)

This is a right now pic of her lady parts...her udder doesn't seem to be filling, but her teats seem more visible than before.

Sent from my EVO using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Her pooch looks pregnant!! Some does dont start making udders util right before kidding or right after.


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## tyeate02 (Mar 4, 2014)

I have my fingers crossed! Hopefully soon :-D

Sent from my EVO using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

You might want to shorten the hair on her udder so the kids can find the teats! 
What a cute looking rolly polly doe!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I love this goats eyebrow! That's awesome!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Chadwick said:


> I love this goats eyebrow! That's awesome!


I don't think that is eyebrows. It looks like the tip of her ear to me.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## tyeate02 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yeah, that's her ear, but the tounge is what kills me! It is always sticking out! Just checked her again, more fluid leaking and she is pretty skittish. She does not like to be touched back there, but I will try to trim her hair...lol.

Sent from my EVO using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Have you checked her ligs?? When my doe was pregnant her kids looked already dropped but like 1 1/2- 2 days before she kidded she dropped majorly!!!:0 she looked like I had been starving her!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## tyeate02 (Mar 4, 2014)

Her ligs are softer than our other girl who I know is not pregnant, but that look like she has been starved fits how she looks today! I was surprised at how much they dropped overnight!

Sent from my EVO using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeah I would keep a close eye on her!!! she sounds close. Does she look miserable or tired??


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## tyeate02 (Mar 4, 2014)

Not really, she always has this far off look on her face, like she is in her own little world...haha! That is still there, she just seems pretty restless tonight...so excited!

Sent from my EVO using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Those are both signs of labor!!! also some people say their goats udders get shiny, but I have never experienced this 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Wow! That goat is enormous!!! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## tyeate02 (Mar 4, 2014)

I sure hope we find put soon if there are babies in there! She is gigantic!

Sent from my EVO using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

